# Fulfillment t-shirt company (both manufacture + shipping) Europe



## joseangus (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a fulfillment company in Europe. We have just started but it is getting real traction. We are right now selling with Printful. Just want to move all the European orders to a new service in europe.

Any clue? Recommendations?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Are your print requirements for DTG, Screenprint or another method?


----------



## joseangus (Mar 23, 2015)

We don't really have print requirements... We can always study it!


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Right, where are you located?


----------



## joseangus (Mar 23, 2015)

utero said:


> Right, where are you located?


Madrid/Luxembourg


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, we are in UK. Not sure who would do it in your countries


----------



## joseangus (Mar 23, 2015)

utero said:


> Ok, we are in UK. Not sure who would do it in your countries


If you ship to whole Europe might be interested. Let me know the shop or email address (private message if you want).


----------



## another (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi, I'd also like to know the answer to this. What is the POD site with the cheapest shipping to customers in the EU and UK? In terms of quality, basically anything but DTG. Vinyl would be fine.


----------

